# Bersa 380 Combat



## lead (Oct 10, 2013)

My wife had to have a 9mm back in the Spring. She really wanted it bad. Well, she's just never really felt that confident with any we've tried out. 
Yesterday I went to a favorite shop and they had a new Combat model on the rack. I looked it over and really liked it. Our old Bersa has 3 dot sights. I like the U shaped rear sight on this better. I like the green wrap around grips. It came with 2 mags and was priced right, so I bought it. 
I'm hoping to get out Monday or Tuesday and try it out. it's been 100 degrees here everyday, so it'll have to be in the evening. But I know she's going to love shooting it(I will too).
BTW, the shop only had some Silver Bear FMJ nickel coated steel cased ammo to sell me. I stopped at Academy and could only find those $1+ fancy self defense rounds. I may have to break in the pistol with steel cased ammo. Our old Bersa ate anything we fed it, hopefully this one will too.


----------



## JettaRed (Mar 14, 2014)

Good buy! The combat is the best deal in Thunder 380s.


----------



## DIESEL44 (Jan 5, 2014)

I think the Bersa combat will be my next purchase. I have the cc model, used a Glock 42 this past weekend at the range, nowhere near as comfortable as the Bersa 380 cc model and the combat has a great feel.


----------



## BigCityChief (Jan 2, 2013)

The Combat is a competent .380


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Any pictures? I have had three Bersas in the past, and still regret trading them off.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

The Bersa is a solid platform, especially for the money.


----------

